# Weekly Competition 2016-15



## Mike Hughey (Apr 12, 2016)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.
*2x2x2
1. *R2 U' F' U2 F U' R'
*2. *U' R' F2 U' R2 U2 R' F2
*3. *F R2 F R2 F U R F2 R U2
*4. *U R' U2 R2 U' R U F U2 R'
*5. *U F2 R' U' F2 U' F R' F

*3x3x3
1. *B2 L' U2 R' D2 B2 L R2 U2 F2 L2 D L2 F' L R' B U F L2 R'
*2. *B2 L2 U R2 U2 L2 U' L2 B2 F2 D' B' L' B2 R2 U' L F2 D L R2
*3. *L2 U' L2 U B2 D' L2 B2 L2 D' B2 F' R2 D' R F2 D' B F R2 D
*4. *D F2 R2 B2 R2 U L2 U' L2 U2 F2 R' D' L' U B F' D' U R2 U'
*5. *R2 B2 L2 U L2 D' U' R2 B2 F2 U' F' D' U2 B2 L' U' B L2 D B

*4x4x4
1. *Rw2 Uw' L Uw2 B' Uw U2 Rw2 B2 Fw2 U B' Rw R D2 L' Rw' R2 B Fw2 F U2 L2 R2 F' D U' Rw2 Uw' Fw2 Uw U2 R' B Fw Rw' B U' Rw' R
*2. *B' Rw U' B2 R F2 L' B Rw' R D2 R Fw D F U F Rw2 R' B2 F2 R' B Fw F Uw' Rw R' Fw' R' B' R U2 L2 D L Uw' B2 Rw Uw2
*3. *F U Rw D' F Uw' U2 R Uw2 Fw F2 L2 F2 Rw U Fw L Uw' F Uw' B' L' U B U R2 D' L' Uw' F L2 F Rw R2 D' Uw' Rw R U' L'
*4. *B2 Fw' L' Rw2 R2 U L Rw2 B F L2 D2 Uw' U2 Rw' R2 B D Uw' L' R Uw Rw2 Uw2 Rw2 R U' B' D' Fw2 U B' Fw' Rw Uw' B' F D L D
*5. *R2 B' D F Rw2 F2 Rw2 D U2 F Uw Rw' R2 B' Fw D2 L2 R B Fw2 D2 B2 F2 U2 B2 L2 Uw' R' D2 R' D' L' Rw2 Fw F L2 Rw Fw F2 Rw'

*5x5x5
1. *F Lw2 Fw' D Dw2 R U' Lw2 Fw' D' Dw' Bw R B2 Bw2 Rw2 R B' Bw' L' F2 R D U' Fw2 Uw' R' Dw Lw2 D2 Dw U L Bw F2 R2 Dw U L' F D' U2 R' Uw U2 Bw2 Dw Lw2 Rw Bw Fw2 U Fw F2 Uw2 U Rw' Uw F2 Rw2
*2. *Bw Rw' Dw B' U' Lw2 U2 B Uw F2 Dw' Uw' Fw L Lw2 Rw2 B2 Lw2 Uw U F2 L Uw' Fw Lw2 U2 Rw R Fw2 U Bw R' Fw2 F Lw2 Fw Lw Uw2 R D2 B' Rw2 Bw2 Rw F' D R' Dw L' R' F' Dw' L Lw Rw2 U2 L Dw Fw Rw2
*3. *D' U B' Bw2 D Bw2 L' R U2 Rw R B2 Fw2 Rw' U' Lw2 B Dw Bw2 F' Dw B' Fw2 D' F2 Uw' Bw2 Dw' Uw' Bw D' L2 Uw Lw2 Fw U Rw Bw' F Dw' Bw L R Fw R2 Fw R D Uw2 U2 Bw' Fw' Rw' R D Dw' Fw2 Lw' Dw F
*4. *B' Uw2 U' F' R' Bw2 Dw U Rw2 Fw2 Uw Fw2 Rw' D B Bw D' U2 Lw B Lw2 R' U' L Rw2 Bw Dw' B' Dw2 L Lw Rw Bw2 Fw Dw L2 R Fw Rw' Bw2 R' Bw' D' U Bw' L' Bw Lw' D2 Dw' L U Bw' D L R2 B Dw' B' R2
*5. *Rw2 Bw F2 D2 U2 L2 Dw' R2 Uw Rw' Dw2 Uw Lw B' F2 Dw' U2 Rw B2 Fw F2 Rw Fw' Rw Bw' Fw2 Dw2 Uw F2 L Fw' F2 R D F' Dw' Fw2 D F Rw Fw' F D2 U Rw' U' Lw' Rw Uw2 U Lw Fw' L Uw' Fw2 L2 R Bw' F2 Rw2

*6x6x6
1. *3R2 U' L' 2D' 3R 3F2 2U' 3F L2 2L 2R R 2B' D 3F 2L U2 2L2 F2 L2 F 3U 2U2 L 3R U2 2L 2R U' 2R 2U 2R' D 3R R' 2U' 2R2 R2 D2 2B2 D 2D F2 2U2 2F D' 3U' B' 3R U2 2L2 3U' B L 2U 2L B' 3F F' 2U' 3R 3F F L 2U 3R' R2 2F2 U' F
*2. *2L2 B' 3F 3U2 2B2 3R 2D 2U' U 2L 3R D' 2F2 D2 2F U' 2R2 2D2 2U2 2B2 3F' 2F' F U F' 2L' 3F2 L2 3R2 U' 2L2 F2 2R' 2F' 3R' 2R2 B' 2R' R' B' 3F 2F' 2R' B2 2L B' 2F2 F2 2R2 R2 U 2F F L2 F' 2L 3F 2D 2U 3F 3R 2R2 R 3F2 2D2 U2 R 2B2 3F2 F
*3. *3F' 2L' 3F2 F' U R2 U 2F 3R' 2D2 U2 L 2D2 B 2L' R2 D' 2B2 3F 2R R 3F2 F2 3U2 R D' 2D2 3U B' 3F2 2F2 D 2R' 2B2 2R' 2F D' 2L F D' R 2D2 3R' B 2D' R U2 L 2R B' 2U2 U B' 3F F' R2 2B2 3F' F2 U2 2B 2U 3F L2 3R' 2R U 2L' 3F U2
*4. *2B F 2D' 2L2 2D B' 2L F 2D2 U' 3F' 2L' 3F2 L2 3U L' 3F2 D2 2D' U 3R2 2R R B' R2 D' 2U' 2L2 2F R' 2B' 3F L F' 2U' 2L' 2D U2 3F L' 3F' F L2 3R' 2D2 2B 2U2 3F2 2L' 3U' 3R 2D' 2R 3U2 B' 3R' 2B U' 2L2 3F 2L' R2 3U2 B2 3U2 R 3F' D' 2D 3U
*5. *2U 2F2 F2 3U' 3F2 3R2 2B' 3U' U R' B2 2D2 3U2 3R 2U 2L' F' 2D 2R' 2U2 U F' 2L' 2U' L F 3U U' 3F2 2U' 2R2 2B F 2U2 2R 2F 2L2 D 3F 2F' 3R' D 2D 3U F 2L U' 2R2 R' B2 2R 3F' 2L' 3R R 2F2 2D' 2F2 2D 3R2 3U2 3F' 2D2 U2 3R F 2R U' 3R2 D

*7x7x7
1. *3F F' 3R2 3B' L2 B L2 R' 3B' 2R' D U2 L2 R' 2F2 L 2L2 F 3D' 2L' D' 2L 3L2 3R2 B F 3D' 3B F' 3R2 2D' L' 2L2 2R2 U2 L 3L 2R D U L' 3D 2R' U 3B 2D' 3D2 B' D2 2U' L 2F' 2U 2R' 2D' F L2 3L D' 2B F' 3U 3B 3F2 3R2 R2 B2 2F' 3L2 3D2 3U R2 B' 3F2 2L' B2 3B' 3D2 3F' R 2D2 3D2 2F' F' 3U2 2F2 R D 2U R D 2D' 3U' 2U2 3R2 D' U 2R2 R2 2U2
*2. *R2 2D2 B' 3F 2D L2 2B' D2 3U L' 3R2 2R' 2U2 L2 3R R 3U' 3B2 F' L' 2L2 3B' L2 3D2 F2 L2 3L 2B 3F 3R' D 2U' R B 2U 3R2 3B R' 2D' 2F 2L 3R' 2R2 2F D2 B2 L 3U 2R D2 L' F2 2D' 3D' 2U' 2L2 3B2 3F' 2D' 3U B' 2F' R 2U' 3F 2L' 3B 2U 3F D 3D' 3U2 2U' F2 2L2 R2 3F' 3R' 2D 2U' L2 B 2D 3U R' B 2F2 F 3L 3D' B 2D2 3D 2U2 B 3F2 L' 3R2 2U 2L'
*3. *2F2 D B' 3R2 3B2 U2 B F2 D 2D2 3U R F2 3D' 2F 2D2 3U2 3R2 3B 3L' 2U' B2 3F2 U' 3R' 3U 2L2 U 2B 3B2 D2 R' 3D' U2 2B2 2U' 3B2 L 3B' 3L 2R' R' 3B2 3L 2R' 3U U 3L2 2F2 3R 2U2 U2 2B' 3B2 3F2 U2 R2 3F' F2 R' 2F U2 3R 2D2 B2 3U 3B' 3F' U' B2 2B2 2F' 3L2 U' 2F 2U' U2 R' 2B' 2F 3U B' U 3B' 3L' B2 2B 3F 2F' 2L F' 2D' 2B R D 2L 3U 2U L' 3F2
*4. *D2 3U' 3L2 2D2 3D' 3R' B' 3R2 2R2 3D 3U2 2U' R2 2U R2 U' 2F' 2U 3L D' 2R R' D 2F 2L' 2D2 3D2 3U 2U U' L2 3U' 3F' L' 3U' 3L 3F R2 D' U' R2 2U2 2F 3U' 3R' B' 3F2 2F2 2R U' 3R B U' 3F2 3U2 3R2 3F' L2 2D2 2F2 D U B2 3B' R 2F 3U' B' 3D 2F' U F L 2D 2B' 3D2 3R' 2R2 D' 2F2 D2 L 3D' 3F L' 3R' 2R2 D2 3U 2U 2B2 2R 2B' 3B 2F' U' B' 3F' 2U2 3B2
*5. *D 2U2 2L' 2B 2D 2L' 2D 3R D 3D2 3R 2R2 2D2 3D' B2 3B2 3U' R B2 3F2 2F' F' D' 2D2 3B 2F' L 2L' 3R' 3U2 3R' 3B2 L' 2U' B 2U' F2 2U' U 3F' D' B 3U 3L2 2U2 3F' D' 3F' R 3D 3R2 2R2 B 3L' 2R2 R' 2D2 3D2 F2 3R' D2 F' 3U 2B' R2 2F 2L' 3U' 2U L' 2D2 3L 3U2 2U' L' 2B 2F 2L' 3U2 3F' 3L 2B' 3B 2F2 U2 3F 3U' B' 2B2 3B F' 2U2 2B F2 D U' 3R' R' 2U2 2L'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded
1. *R' F2 R' F' U2 F U' F2 U
*2. *F U' F2 U R U2 R'
*3. *F' R2 F R F2 R F2 U' R' U

*3x3x3 Blindfolded
1. *D' B U R D L2 B2 U R F R2 U' R2 U2 F2 U2 L2 B2 R2 D
*2. *B' L' D2 B U2 R2 U L' D2 R' B' R2 D2 F' U2 D2 R2 U2 F' B' L2
*3. *U' D F D2 B' D2 R D B2 U2 D2 L D2 F2 B2 R2 L F2 L'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded
1. *Fw' F U B2 D2 L2 F D U2 F2 Rw2 D' L Rw2 Fw' R2 Uw2 Rw R2 B2 Uw2 U Fw Uw L Rw2 B' D2 F D B2 L' Uw' Fw2 L2 Uw2 Fw2 L2 Fw2 L
*2. *Rw U Fw2 Rw D Fw' U Fw' D2 Uw2 U2 B Fw2 U' F2 L2 D' U' L Uw B' U2 Fw R D' U Rw D' F' L Rw' D' Fw' Uw' R2 U L U B2 Fw
*3. *Fw' D2 L2 Fw' Rw' U2 B' F2 Rw2 R' F2 L B Uw' U' L Rw' R' D R' B' Uw' U2 B2 L2 B' L' Rw' R2 D' U2 L' B' F U Rw2 U2 F2 Rw2 R2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded
1. *B2 Uw L' Fw2 F2 D' Dw U' Lw' D Bw2 D2 Uw' Bw Lw U2 B2 Uw Lw2 B2 Rw2 B' D Lw2 U L' R' D' Lw' U2 Bw D' R' Uw2 U' Fw2 D' B2 Bw Dw2 U' B' D2 U R' Dw F L2 B Fw' F' Lw2 D' B2 Rw B2 Fw L2 B' Fw2
*2. *R2 Fw' Rw2 Fw' D2 Bw' U2 Rw Bw U' R2 U L Rw Uw2 Rw R D Dw' Uw2 L2 B Rw R' D' Rw D Bw' D' L Lw Rw' D Uw2 L' Lw2 U Bw' Fw2 D2 Dw2 B' Fw2 F2 L R' F2 Rw' B2 L Dw2 U' L U2 L Lw' B2 L' Dw B
*3. *Rw2 Bw L' D' Lw D' Dw Lw' Dw Uw' Lw U B F' L2 Lw2 D Dw Rw' Uw2 U2 B' Uw2 Bw Uw2 U L' R' Fw F Dw B2 Bw Fw' F' R2 D' L B' Bw F Dw2 U' R' Fw2 Lw' Dw2 R Fw Uw' Lw Rw' R' B Uw' Fw' F D R Dw

*6x6x6 Blindfolded
1. *3F' R2 D' 2D U2 2B' R 2U B' 2B 2R F' 2D2 R 2U2 L 2F' 3U U2 3R D' 2R' 2F2 2L' B2 3F 2F F' 2L' 2B' 3F2 2F 2R F 2L F2 2U2 B 2L2 2D2 2L' D L 2B' 3U2 2F 2D2 3R2 U 2B' 2R2 B 2B' 3F F' 2D' 3U2 R 2D' 2R U L' 3F' 2D2 2R R' 2U2 F' 2R' U

*7x7x7 Blindfolded
1. *2D' 2U2 U2 2R 2D 3R2 U 3R' R' U2 3L 2B' U F2 3R2 3U' 2U2 U' R 2D2 F 3R 3F' 2U2 R2 2F' D R 3U' 3B2 2D' 2L' 3U 2L D2 3B 2D' 3D2 2F' F 3R' 2U B2 2F2 D2 2B 2R 3D2 2R' 3D 3R 3D2 3R2 3B2 2F2 2R' D 3L2 B 3R R2 3U2 3L2 3D 2L' B' 2U' 2R 2F' 3R R2 2B2 D 3D2 2U' F2 D2 3L' 2R' F2 L 3U' 2L D2 B 2B' 2D U' B F U' B2 3B 3R 3F2 3R' 3D 3F' 3R2 3B2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded
1. *D R2 D B2 U' B2 U2 R2 U L2 U2 F L R' B2 U L2 F' D2 L' U2
*2. *R D2 B L U' F U' D2 L' B2 D F2 D' R2 U F2 R2 B2 D' L2
*3. *B2 U' F' R' B U L' U L' B2 U R2 F2 B2 U' L2 D R2 U D
*4. *R B U' L' F2 U2 F R' B' D' R' D2 L F2 L F2 R' B2 D2 B2 D2
*5. *D2 R2 D L2 U B2 D' B2 F2 R2 U2 F L' D' F L' D2 R' B L R'
*6. *U' B2 L2 F2 U R2 U' L2 F2 L2 U' F D' L2 B' R' F2 D' U R2 B2
*7. *R2 B' R2 D2 B' L2 R2 D2 F' D2 L' F' R2 D' R U' F L' D2 U R2
*8. *F' U2 R2 U2 R2 B U2 B2 D2 F2 U2 R' D' L F R U R D2 F U'
*9. *F2 R2 D F2 D R2 U2 F2 U2 F2 U2 R' B2 F2 R' U2 R' F D R' U2
*10. *F2 R2 B F2 R2 U2 F' D2 F' U2 F2 D B F' L' F R B2 R2 F R2
*11. *R' U' B2 D2 B' R B2 U2 F' U B2 U' B2 R2 D R2 D2 F2 L2 U'
*12. *D2 L2 U2 B2 D2 F2 R D2 B2 R' D2 F D2 L R U' R B' D2 U2 L2
*13. *D2 U2 B2 U2 L2 B D2 F D2 R2 B2 D' R U2 R' D U2 L' U L2 F'
*14. *U' B' R' D' F R' U' L B' L D R2 D' R2 U2 F2 U F2 B2 L2 D2
*15. *D' F' U R2 L' B2 U2 F' R' L D2 F R2 L2 F2 U2 F' D2 F L2 B
*16. *D2 R2 D2 L2 F2 R2 B R2 F L2 B L' B U' R D U' F' R2 F L2
*17. *F2 U2 R2 F U2 B R2 B2 F' U2 F D' B U' L F R' F' D2 R F'
*18. *R B D F U B U2 R2 D2 L' F B R2 F' U2 L2 D2 F2 U2 B' L2
*19. *F' U2 L2 F' L2 B F D2 B R2 D2 L' B2 R2 U R2 F' R' F2 L F
*20. *F2 L2 D F2 L2 U2 L2 D L2 F2 R' U' F L' B' D2 U L D' R' F'
*21. *D2 F2 U2 F' U2 F D2 B2 L2 F2 R2 U' R D' L D B' L' F2 D F2
*22. *R' L U' R L' B U F' R F L' F2 B2 D' R2 U' D2 L2 D B2 L2
*23. *U L2 F2 D B2 F2 D' F2 U2 B2 U2 R' F' U L2 R' B R F' D' L'
*24. *L2 F2 D2 B2 U L2 D' F2 D R2 U' F' L R U' F2 U2 L' R U' R'
*25. *D2 L U2 L B2 L F2 L' F2 U' B2 U' F' D L' F2 D' L
*26. *F2 L B2 F2 D2 R B2 L F2 U2 R U B D' L2 B L2 R2 B' L2
*27. *R2 F' D' L' B U' R' U L F U' R2 D R2 U' L2 U2 L2 U' F2 D'
*28. *D2 R B2 L F U' B2 R2 B' D F2 L2 U2 D F2 D' R2 D2 L2 F2
*29. *B2 U' F D' B2 R' U R2 D2 L B R2 L2 D2 R2 B' R2 F' D2 F' R2
*30. *R' B2 L B2 L B2 F2 R B2 L2 R' B F R' U' L2 U2 L D2 U' R
*31. *D2 R2 D' F B D L2 F D' R D2 F2 U2 R2 L2 U R2 B2 U' R2 U
*32. *L2 B2 F2 D L2 D' U2 L2 B2 U L2 R' U F' R B' L2 D2 U F' R'
*33. *U' B2 U2 L2 U' B2 L2 R2 D F2 U B R B F L' F2 L U L2 B'
*34. *L2 U2 L2 B2 L2 B D2 B R2 F' U2 L' B F' U' F' D' F2 L B' F
*35. *L2 U2 R2 B' D2 F R2 B L2 B2 R2 D' L2 D' L F' L2 F L R F
*36. *F2 U' F2 R2 U F2 L2 U' F2 D' L' B' R2 B2 U' R' U B2 F U2
*37. *L2 B2 L2 B2 F' D2 B U2 L2 U2 R2 U F' R' D U F2 U2 L2 B' L2
*38. *F L' B2 U2 F' U' R' F2 L U2 L2 U' F2 B2 R2 F2 R2 U F2 D'
*39. *F R B2 L2 D2 R' D' L2 U D2 L2 B2 R F2 U2 R' B2 L B2 L'
*40. *L2 F2 U2 B2 U2 L2 U' F2 U' F2 U2 B' L' R' D U' L F' L R'

*3x3x3 One Handed
1. *L D2 B2 L D2 F2 L B2 R F2 L2 F' R' B2 U F D2 R B F' D'
*2. *L2 B2 L2 R F2 R' D2 B2 D2 L' F2 D L' F U2 L2 F' U B L' U
*3. *U R' D2 B R U F2 B2 U' F R2 U' B2 U F2 L2 U L2 B2 D' F2
*4. *F U R2 B U F2 R U' D' F2 L' D2 L' B2 R2 B2 U2 L2
*5. *B D2 B' D2 F' U2 L2 B2 D2 F D' F2 D F' U' L D R F

*3x3x3 With Feet
1. *R' D2 L U2 L U2 F2 U2 L B2 D2 F R D' F' D2 U B' R2 F R2
*2. *B2 U' R2 F2 D' U2 R2 B2 D' B2 U' B' F' D' L2 F' R U B2 D' F'
*3. *U' R2 D' B2 F2 R2 D2 F2 U' R2 U' R' D' U' F2 D' L' F R U F2
*4. *D L2 U' B U R2 B2 L D2 B2 D' L2 U' R2 L2 F2 L2 D2
*5. *F B2 R2 D B' L' F' U' L' U R2 L2 U D2 R2 F2 D' F2 R2 F2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble
1. *U F2 D' B2 R2 U B2 D' B2 U B F' U B2 R B2 U' F' U F'
*2. *U F2 R2 F2 R2 D' R2 U2 R2 D' B D' U2 B' R D' B R' B U'
*3. *F2 R F2 U2 F2 U2 L' D2 F2 L D2 F' D2 U' L' R' F' D2 U2 B
*4. *B' L2 D2 F D2 B2 L2 R2 D2 U2 F U F U2 R' U L' R' B2 L2 U'
*5. *U' B2 D2 U' L2 B2 U L2 U' B2 U' F' D' F2 L2 F2 D B F' L D

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves
1. *D2 R2 B2 D2 R2 B2 R' U2 R' F2 L F D' L' D' U B' F' U' L2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay
2. *R U F' U F2 U R2 U2
*3. *U2 R2 D2 F' U2 F2 L2 R2 F2 R2 D2 U' B' F2 U2 R D' U2 B' F2
*4. *D' Uw2 U2 Rw D' R2 B L U2 B2 L2 Rw R U F' R2 F' Rw' R D Rw D' L' Rw R' U' R2 D F' D2 F' D2 Fw Uw L Rw' R' U Fw' Uw2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay
2. *R2 F' U' F R U2 R F' U
*3. *F2 D' R' D B L' U L D' B U L2 F2 B2 U' F2 D' B2 D R2 D'
*4. *B' Fw' D B Uw Rw R B Fw2 F' L' B2 Fw2 Rw Fw2 D2 U' Rw2 Fw' Uw U' Fw2 R2 B' Fw Uw2 U' R' D2 F' L2 D2 R2 Uw' B2 U2 B F R' Fw
*5. *D2 Dw' U L2 Rw2 B' Dw2 R' B2 Bw' Fw2 U2 Bw Uw' Bw2 D2 U' Rw' F D' L Bw R2 Dw Uw2 Rw R' Dw' Lw' Rw R2 Dw2 U F2 D Uw L2 Rw2 R' Dw B2 U L2 U2 L' R B2 Bw2 Uw Fw' F Rw2 Uw2 U R' D2 Rw' Uw2 U L2

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. 
2. 
3. 
4. 
5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. 
2. 
3. 
4. 
5. *

*Clock
1. *UUdd u=-3,d=-4 / dUdU u=1,d=-4 / ddUU u=3,d=-1 / UdUd u=2,d=0 / dUUU u=-3 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=2 / ddUU
*2. *UUdd u=-3,d=6 / dUdU u=-3,d=-3 / ddUU u=-4,d=-2 / UdUd u=3,d=2 / dUUU u=6 / UdUU u=1 / UUUd u=-4 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=-3 / dddd d=-1 / UUUd
*3. *UUdd u=3,d=6 / dUdU u=-2,d=-5 / ddUU u=-1,d=3 / UdUd u=-1,d=3 / dUUU u=-5 / UdUU u=-1 / UUUd u=5 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=-2 / dddd d=5 / dddd
*4. *UUdd u=2,d=4 / dUdU u=4,d=-2 / ddUU u=2,d=-3 / UdUd u=-4,d=4 / dUUU u=-4 / UdUU u=6 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=5 / dddd d=4 / UddU
*5. *UUdd u=-2,d=1 / dUdU u=6,d=6 / ddUU u=-5,d=-2 / UdUd u=0,d=-2 / dUUU u=-4 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=-3 / UUdU u=-2 / UUUU u=-3 / dddd d=4 / ddUd

*MegaMinx
1. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*2. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*3. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*4. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*5. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U

*PyraMinx
1. *L R' U' L' B U R' U l' r' b' u'
*2. *B' L' R B L' R' B L' u'
*3. *U R' U' R' B' L' U B l' r
*4. *U R' L U' L' U' L' r' u'
*5. *U' L U B' U' L R' B l' r' b u'

*Square-1
1. *(3, -1) / (3, 0) / (4, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 2) / (0, 3) / (-5, 1) / (0, -3) / (5, 0) / (3, 0) / (1, 0) / (4, 0) / (5, 0) / (4, 0) /
*2. *(0, -4) / (4, 1) / (5, 2) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, 3) / (-2, 4) / (0, -3) / (2, -1) / (0, 1) / (-3, -3) / (-2, -1) / (0, -4) / (-2, -4)
*3. *(1, 3) / (-3, 0) / (0, 3) / (-1, -4) / (-2, 1) / (2, -1) / (0, 3) / (1, -2) / (-1, -3) / (3, 3) / (-1, -2) / (2, 0) / (6, 0)
*4. *(3, -1) / (0, -3) / (4, 1) / (5, -1) / (1, 4) / (0, -3) / (2, 2) / (-2, 1) / (6, 0) / (5, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (-4, 0) / (0, 3) / (-2, 4)
*5. *(1, 3) / (-1, 2) / (4, 1) / (-4, -1) / (4, 1) / (3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (6, -2) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (0, 4) / (-1, -2) / (-2, 0)

*Skewb
1. *U' D' L' U D R' U L R' D' U'
*2. *D U D U L' U' D' U R' D' U'
*3. *R D L D L U L' U' L' D' U'
*4. *D' L D' R' U L' D L U' D' U'
*5. *U' D U' D' L U D' R' D' U'


----------



## PurpleBanana (Apr 12, 2016)

2x2x2: 8.19, (4.49), 7.29, 4.67, (10.18) = 6.72
3x3x3: 19.37, (27.25), 18.55, (17.69), 18.37 = 18.76


----------



## PDT (Apr 12, 2016)

4x4:
(59.155), 51.206, (48.492), 55.665, 57.569=54.813
2x2:
4.603, 4.847, (4.165), (5.302), 5.088=4.846
3x3:
13.120, (11.159), (14.944), 14.877, 14.329=14.109
234 relay: 1:16.371


----------



## Shaky Hands (Apr 12, 2016)

2x2: (7.36) (DNF) 16.67 15.60 9.08 = 13.78 // I don't really keep track of 2x2 but the 7.36 is probably a PB for me
3x3: 32.77 30.34 28.35 (34.05) (27.40) = 30.48 // disappointing
4x4: 2:10.08 (2:05.73) (2:18.99) 2:17.30 2:07.35 = 2:11.58 // I've had worse
5x5: (4:50.37) (3:35.93) 4:02.29 4:05.21 4:48.48 = 4:18.66 // PB single by 17 seconds
6x6: (26:18.39) 11:22.67 (10:52.34) 11:04.92 11:17.26 = 11:14.95 // PB single and average, only solved this 20 or so times total
2-3-4 Relay: 2:59.56 // improvement from last week by about 14 seconds
2-3-4-5 Relay: 7:03.09 // also good improvement, by about 1 minute
Clock: 40.10 (27.45) (DNF) 28.31 31.11 = 33.17 // not been practicing lately but at least I've now learned this notation
FMC: 71 // pretty bad



Spoiler



x2 // inspection
D' U2 L U' L F R' F' U B2 // bad cross
L U L' B U B' U B U' B' // F2L-1
U B' U' B U' B' U B // F2L-2
U F U F' U L' U' L // F2L-3
F' U F U2 F' U2 F U' F' U F // F2L-4
y' R' F R2 B' R2' F' R2 B R' // OLL #53
U y R' U R' d' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F // AUF & V-Perm

https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=D2_R2_B2_D2_R2_B2_R-_U2_R-_F2_L_F_D-_L-_D-_U_B-_F-_U-_L2&alg=x2_//_inspection D-_U2_L_U-_L_F_R-_F-_U_B2_//_bad_cross L_U_L-_B_U_B-_U_B_U-_B-_//_F2L&#45;1 U_B-_U-_B_U-_B-_U_B_//_F2L&#45;2 U_F_U_F-_U_L-_U-_L_//_F2L&#45;3 F-_U_F_U2_F-_U2_F_U-_F-_U_F_//_F2L&#45;4 y-_R-_F_R2_B-_R2-_F-_R2_B_R-_//_OLL_#53 U_y_R-_U_R-_d-_R-_F-_R2_U-_R-_U_R-_F_R_F_//_AUF_&_V&#45;Perm


----------



## asacuber (Apr 12, 2016)

3x3: (16.01), 14.43, 14.35, 15.37, (12.26)= 14.72//I rage quit
2x2: 2.80, 5.41, 3.18, (2.18), (8.22)=3.80//I am stupid
Skewb: (12.06), 11.35, 8.66, (4.97), 6.87= 8.97//quite nice
Pyra: 12.43, 8.16, (14.77), (4.55), 12.57=11.06// *sigh*


----------



## the super cuber (Apr 12, 2016)

*Pyraminx*: (12.26), 4.79, (4.60), 5.49, 7.19= *5.82 *

*3BLD*: 35.56, DNF, DNF = *35.56*

*2x2 Blindfolded: *10.58, 13.37, DNF = *10.58*

*Square-1: *(12.73), 17.63, 18.46, (19.02),16.35* = **17.48*

*2x2-4x4 Relay: 1:16.60

4x4: 1:10.58, 52.27, 1:11.81, 57.47,51.63 = 1:00.11*


----------



## mafergut (Apr 12, 2016)

*2x2x2:* 4.62, (6.16), (4.41), 5.57, 5.74 = *5.31*
*3x3x3:* 17.17, 19.34, 19.36, (DNF), (14.27) = *18.62*
*4x4x4:* 1:24.21, (1:23.28), 1:29.49, 1:36.57, (1:58.65) = *1:30.09* // PB Ao5
*5x5x5:* 4:24.31, (4:14.04), 4:50.26, (5:12.30), 4:36.42 = *4:37.00* // 1st 5 solves out of the box with Bochuang
*3x3x3 OH:* 50.00, 45.51, (36.49), (DNF), 42.02 = *45.85* // That counting 50 
*MegaMinx:* 3:35.38, (3:29.12), (3:49.20), 3:42.73, 3:43.77 = *3:40.63*


----------



## rishirs321 (Apr 12, 2016)

*2x2: *7.58, 12.53, 11.82, (6.35), (16.18) = *10.64 *// 6.35 was a PB. Got my first 2x2 yesterday only so good times for me.

*3x3: *32.95, 34.35, (38.32), (31.97), 34.59 = *33.96 *// Got a yuexiao yesterday. Have to get used to its speed


----------



## One Wheel (Apr 12, 2016)

*2x2x2*: 13.98, (11.59), (27.16), 15.76, 11.60 = *13.78
3x3x3*: (45.21), 42.59, 38.45, (36.69), 43.84 = *41.63
4x4x4*: 2:17.56, 2:38.70, (1:58.52), 2:25.42, (2:49.29) = *2:27.23
3x3x3 OH*: 2:01.65, (DNF), (1:54.03), 2:06.65, 2:10.98 = *2:06.43
2-3-4 relay*: 29.01, 50.84, 2:32.87 = *3:52.13* ugh.
*2-3-4-5 relay*: 10.38, 56.05, 2:32.06, 5:26.91 = *9:05.41
FMC* = *42 *moves



Spoiler: FMC solution



U B' U2 B2 U F B2 D B' D' - 2x2x2 block
L' B2 U2 B2 U' L B L2 - 2X2X3 block
U2 B U B2 U2 B2 U' B - f2l plus first move of OLL
R B R' U' B U B2 - OLL
R' U L2 U' R U L2 U2 B' Last OLL move cancels first PLL move.

Final:
U B' U2 B2 U F B2 D B' D' L' B2 U2 B2 U' L B L2 U2 B U B2 U2 B2 U' B R B R' U' B U B2 R' U L2 U' R U L2 U2 B'



Finished with 2 minutes to spare. First success.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Apr 13, 2016)

222: 5.16, 4.73, 4.66, (5.71), (4.15) = 4.85
333: 13.35, 14.82, 14.84, (17.58), (12.16) = 14.34
Pyraminx: 9.65, 10.45, (7.61), 7.93, 11.73 = 9.34
Skewb: 10.81, (14.65), 10.45, 10.70, (9.87) = 10.65


----------



## MarcelP (Apr 13, 2016)

*2X2X2:* 8.26 9.80 9.16 (11.28) (7.47) =* 9.07
3X3X3:* 20.27 (17.43) 20.33 (20.60) 18.01 = *19.54
4X4X4:* (1:49.02) (1:32.97) 1:47.31 1:33.25 1:37.14 = *1:39.23 *


----------



## EminentCuber (Apr 14, 2016)

*2x2: *(9.583), (14.331), 10.381, 11.803, 10.589 = _10.924_
*2x2 Blindfolded: *17.741, 2:11.076, DNF = _1:14.909_
*Pyraminx: *(10.880), 11.790, 13.590, (19.230), 11.730 = _12.370_

Hey! Today I thought I'd compete in 2x2, 2x2 Blindfolded and Pyraminx. Here are my times.

Thanks and have a good rest of your day!
_~ EminentCuber_


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 14, 2016)

Welcome!
If you write the event namn first in the line (like "2x2: (9.583), (14.331), 10.381, 11.803, 10.589 = _10.924")_
the program that calculates the results will get it too . 
Check any of the posts above yours and you'll see what it looks like.


----------



## rishirs321 (Apr 14, 2016)

mafergut said:


> *2x2x2:* 4.62, (6.16), (4.41), 5.57, 5.74 = *5.31*
> *3x3x3:* 17.17, 19.34, 19.36, (DNF), (14.27) = *18.62*
> *4x4x4:* 1:24.21, (1:23.28), 1:29.49, 1:36.57, (1:58.65) = *1:30.09* // PB Ao5


I only noticed there's an 'M' in your avatar now!


----------



## asacuber (Apr 14, 2016)

rishirs321 said:


> *2x2: *7.58, 12.53, 11.82, (6.35), (16.18) = *10.64 *// 6.35 was a PB. Got my first 2x2 yesterday only so good times for me.
> 
> *3x3: *32.95, 34.35, (38.32), (31.97), 34.59 = *33.96 *// Got a yuexiao yesterday. Have to get used to its speed


2x2, not bad for a first-timer actually


----------



## Selkie (Apr 14, 2016)

*2x2x2: 
3x3x3:
4x4x4:
5x5x5: *2:15.04, 2:08.93, (2:19.64), (2:05.02), 2:15.44* = 2:13.14
6x6x6:
7x7x7:
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: 
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: 
3x3x3 One Handed: 
Megaminx: *(3:27.28), 3:20.73, (3:12.29),3:25.66, 3:19.88 =* 3:22.09
Pyraminx: 
Skewb:
Clock: 
Square-1:
Magic: 
Master Magic: *


----------



## mafergut (Apr 14, 2016)

rishirs321 said:


> I only noticed there's an 'M' in your avatar now!



That's the idea but I think nobody noticed until now


----------



## sqAree (Apr 14, 2016)

mafergut said:


> That's the idea but I think nobody noticed until now



Mind blown!


----------



## muchacho (Apr 14, 2016)

I saw the M (very recently), before that I just thought that it were an S and a Z 

2x2: 9.00 (18.20) 8.02 12.15 (6.42) = 9.72
3x3: (20.56) 26.71 24.89 (27.98) 27.14) = 26.25
Skewb: 14.67 15.16 (13.97) 14.14 (17.24) = 14.66
FMC: 51



Spoiler



x z'
R Rw' Uw B' Rw U Rw F' // FB
R' U' R2 U Rw R' U R U' Rw' R U' Rw U' Rw' // NMSB
y2 U' R' U2 R' D' R U2 R' D Rw2 // CMLL
U Rw' R U' Rw R' U Rw' R U2 Rw' R U Rw' R U2 Rw' R' // LSE


----------



## rishirs321 (Apr 14, 2016)

asacuber said:


> 2x2, not bad for a first-timer actually


Thanks . I use LBL but all the ortega OLLs (same as OLLs in LBL, I presume). I got PLL skips, I think. I also had a general idea of how to solve a 2x2. So that may have helped. And this is my first 2x2 results of the weekly comps, so I'm happy


----------



## kbrune (Apr 15, 2016)

*2x2*: 7.44
7.80, 7.02, 7.49, 5.79, 7.85

*3x3*:21.57
24.26, 18.30, 21.04, 21.98, 21.70

*4x4*: 1:35.94
1:36.78, 1:38.12, 1:21.86, 1:35.36, 1:35.67

*5x5*: 3:28.47
3:07.59, 3:45.10, 3:38.81, 3:25.68, 3:20.93

*6x6*: 8:32.51
9:01.80, 8:24.49, 8:09.33, 8:36.07, 8:36.96

*7x7*: 15:02.26
16:11.59, 14:05.23, 15:39.36, 15:22.19, 13:31.60

*2-3-4 Relay*: 2:14.23

*2-3-4-5 Relay*: 5:09.17

*2BLD*: 44.62
44.62, 3:07.88, 1:19.80

*3BLD*:

*MultiBLD*: 1/3 (27.47)

*MTS*: DNF
DNF, 5:48.65, DNF

*OH*: 1:04.34
53.83, 1:13.87, 1:25.11, 1:00.93, 58.22

*Pyraminx*: 13.67
14.20, 15.46, 12.41, 11.44, 14.41

*Megaminx*: 5:12.28
4:57.22, 5:43.15, 6:01.97, 4:56.47, 4:54.14

*Skewb*: 23.08
16.41, 21.61, 19.39, 28.25, 34.87

*FMC*: 47 moves
D' L' R' F' R 1x2x2
F' D F L F 2x2x2
R' B R U2 R' U' R' 2x2x3
B U' B U2 L U' L' B' U2 B F2L-1
U2 R' U2 R U R' U' R F2L
r' R2 U R' U r U2 r' U R' r U2 pll skip


----------



## pyr14 (Apr 16, 2016)

pyraminx: 7.07, 4.26, 5.18, 4.52, 7.71 = 5.59
clock: 14.94, 12.20, 16.60, 13.02, 18.04 = 14.86 had horrible pin locks
square-1: 28.70, 31.71, 24.88, 28.30, 32.02 = 29.57 sub 30, good i guess
5x5: 2:17.04, 2:02.87, 2:21.39, 2:21.98, 2:36.76 = 2:20.14


----------



## Dene (Apr 16, 2016)

3x3: 13.80, (15.95), 15.77, 14.32, (9.18) = 14.63
4x4: 1:02.22, 51.77, (1:05.37), 56.29, (47.56) = 56.76
5x5: 1:46.38, 1:45.87, 1:44.75, (1:35.57), (DNF) = 1:45.67
6x6: 3:18.99, (2:42.99), 2:53.12, 3:14.83, (3:23.37) = 3:08.98
7x7: (4:37.40), 4:55.75, 4:59.34, 4:38.17, (5:27.52) = 4:51.09
OH: (29.47), 31.76, 34.48, 32.02, (36.49) = 32.75
Megaminx: (2:21.81), 2:01.18, (1:57.15), 2:11.20, 2:04.18 = 2:05.52


----------



## earth2dan (Apr 16, 2016)

*2x2x2: *8.99, 6.79, (10.90), 6.86, (5.33) = *7.55
3x3x3:* 22.49, (19.24), 20.77, 20.77, (22.69) = *21.35 *//not a typo, two 20.77 solves in a row 
*4x4x4:* (1:41.04), 1:22.63, (1:16.24), 1:25.40, 1:18.60 = *1:22.22
5x5x5:* (3:08.38), (2:51.40), 2:53.69, 2:58.33, 2:57.81 = *2:56.61
6x6x6:* 6:21.80, 5:57.24, (5:31.44), 6:18.79, (6:49.40) = *6:12.62
7x7x7: *11:42.69, (12:09.78), 10:45.94, 10:57.93, (10:36.85) = *11:08.86
*


----------



## WACWCA (Apr 17, 2016)

Is there a way to take away Eric Hess' results so that he doesnt show up as the all time best in events since he cheated


----------



## PurpleBanana (Apr 17, 2016)

WACWCA said:


> Is there a way to take away Eric Hess' results so that he doesnt show up as the all time best in events since he cheated


I believe there was a problem with him before. You should talk to Mats Bergsten about it.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 17, 2016)

WACWCA said:


> Is there a way to take away Eric Hess' results so that he doesnt show up as the all time best in events since he cheated


I'll see if I can get Carrot to make a little reprogramming. As of now I can only change/remove results for current week
(as long as the competition is open).


----------



## Bogdan (Apr 18, 2016)

*2x2x2:* (8.64), 4.56, 6.16, 5.80, (4.50)-> *5.51
3x3x3:* (20.47), 17.47, 18.96, 17.83, (12.92)-> *18.09
4x4x4:* 1:13.39, (1:10.51), (1:29.84), 1:18.50, 1:20.15-> *1:17.35
5x5x5:* 2:36.49, 2:27.21, (2:22.56), 2:36.58, (2:46.21)-> *2:33.43
7x7x7:* 9:07.12, (8:34.12), 9:37.43, 8:52.19, (DNF)-> *9:12.25
2x2x2BLD:* 54.75, 35.08, 58.88-> *35.08
3x3x3BLD:* 4:44.43, 5:15.03, 4:06.29-> *4:06.29
3x3x3OH:* 32.14, 34.42, 38.14, (40.80), (29.29)-> *34.90
234*-> *1:49.20
2345*-> *4:39.14
megaminx:* 2:50.85, 2:58.41, (3:08.52), 3:00.44, (2:44.90)-> *2:56.57
sq-1:* (51.92), (36.75), 39.47, 40.88, 43.61-> *41.32
skewb:* 12.08, 11.24, (8.85), 11.17, (14.34)-> *11.50*

*FMC:* 38 moves
Solution: D' F D F' D' F' R' D' L D R D' L' F D F' D' F D U' F' R' F R U F' D2 L' D' L' D2 F' R U' D R' U' L2

(inverse):

L2 U R D' U R' //2x2x2
F D2 L D L //2x2x3

(normal):

prescramble: D2 L' D' L' D2 F' R U' D R' U' L2

D' F D F' D' //f2l-1
F' * D' F D F' D' F D //f2l
U' F' R' F R U F' //orient edges
undo prescramble: D2 L' D' L' D2 F' R U' D R' U' L2

insertion: * R' D' L D R D' L' D (2 moves cancelation)


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 19, 2016)

Results for week 16: congrats to Torch, cuberkid and Jbacboy!
(post 2000! )

*2x2x2*(43)

 1.53 WACWCA
 1.54 kameron9291
 2.71 G2013
 2.83 Isaac Lai
 3.29 cuberkid10
 3.54 FastCubeMaster
 3.63 Jbacboy
 3.76 EDDDY
 3.80 asacuber
 3.97 TcubesAK
 4.16 Torch
 4.17 pantu2000
 4.84 PDT
 4.85 Ordway Persyn
 4.89 MFCuber
 5.07 CyanSandwich
 5.22 Now3852
 5.31 mafergut
 5.48 rhaxx
 5.50 Mark Boyanowski
 5.51 Bogdan
 6.08 LostGent
 6.72 PurpleBanana
 6.72 Kenneth Svendson
 6.74 azaryabednego
 6.96 JoshuaStacker
 7.41 AlphaSheep
 7.44 kbrune
 7.55 earth2dan
 7.95 h2f
 8.81 joeydunn22
 9.01 Dr.Knockers
 9.07 MarcelP
 9.19 GhostBear53
 9.72 muchacho
 10.03 arbivara
 10.64 rishirs321
 10.92 EminentCuber
 12.89 RyuKagamine
 13.78 Shaky Hands
 13.78 One Wheel
 13.99 MatsBergsten
 15.40 Pragitya
*3x3x3 *(44)

 8.69 Lapinsavant
 8.83 DanpHan
 9.82 cuberkid10
 9.94 Jbacboy
 10.97 jasseri
 11.24 EDDDY
 11.44 Torch
 12.46 typeman5
 12.95 G2013
 13.25 FastCubeMaster
 13.30 Mark Boyanowski
 13.90 TcubesAK
 14.10 PDT
 14.34 Ordway Persyn
 14.63 Dene
 14.71 LostGent
 14.72 asacuber
 14.98 Now3852
 15.25 Tx789
 15.30 Kenneth Svendson
 15.88 evileli
 16.99 CyanSandwich
 16.99 azaryabednego
 18.09 Bogdan
 18.62 mafergut
 18.76 PurpleBanana
 18.95 h2f
 19.54 MarcelP
 20.30 AlphaSheep
 21.15 MFCuber
 21.34 earth2dan
 21.57 kbrune
 23.19 Deri Nata Wijaya
 26.25 muchacho
 27.13 JoshuaStacker
 28.56 Dr.Knockers
 30.49 Shaky Hands
 30.84 GhostBear53
 32.19 MatsBergsten
 33.96 rishirs321
 37.57 joeydunn22
 41.03 RyuKagamine
 41.63 One Wheel
 44.30 Pragitya
*4x4x4*(29)

 41.43 EDDDY
 43.62 cuberkid10
 45.78 Jbacboy
 46.06 Isaac Lai
 50.16 G2013
 51.57 Torch
 54.81 PDT
 56.76 Dene
 58.11 FastCubeMaster
 1:02.72 the super cuber
 1:08.60 Kenneth Svendson
 1:10.03 Now3852
 1:10.10 Mark Boyanowski
 1:11.47 CyanSandwich
 1:15.13 evileli
 1:17.35 Bogdan
 1:20.02 TcubesAK
 1:21.78 h2f
 1:22.21 earth2dan
 1:26.64 azaryabednego
 1:30.09 mafergut
 1:35.94 kbrune
 1:39.23 MarcelP
 1:58.03 Dr.Knockers
 2:11.58 Shaky Hands
 2:16.78 RyuKagamine
 2:17.93 MatsBergsten
 2:27.23 One Wheel
 DNF AlphaSheep
*5x5x5*(21)

 1:05.48 Lapinsavant
 1:29.44 cuberkid10
 1:45.67 Dene
 1:50.65 Torch
 1:51.91 Jbacboy
 2:02.44 FastCubeMaster
 2:07.03 Mark Boyanowski
 2:13.14 Selkie
 2:20.14 pyr14
 2:28.31 TcubesAK
 2:33.43 Bogdan
 2:38.39 Kenneth Svendson
 2:56.61 earth2dan
 3:14.61 h2f
 3:28.47 kbrune
 3:54.13 Now3852
 4:12.17 RyuKagamine
 4:12.71 Dr.Knockers
 4:18.66 Shaky Hands
 4:22.41 MatsBergsten
 4:37.00 mafergut
*6x6x6*(10)

 3:07.60 cuberkid10
 3:08.98 Dene
 3:31.90 EDDDY
 3:34.38 Torch
 6:12.61 earth2dan
 6:25.02 AlphaSheep
 7:21.73 RyuKagamine
 8:32.51 kbrune
11:14.95 Shaky Hands
 DNF Kenneth Svendson
*7x7x7*(8)

 4:51.09 Dene
 5:33.05 Torch
 7:06.86 Tx789
 9:12.25 Bogdan
10:57.89 RyuKagamine
11:08.85 earth2dan
15:02.26 kbrune
 DNF EDDDY
*3x3 one handed*(20)

 16.63 DanpHan
 17.73 Jbacboy
 22.20 cuberkid10
 23.84 OLLiver
 24.29 Torch
 27.57 Mark Boyanowski
 27.95 FastCubeMaster
 32.75 Dene
 34.02 azaryabednego
 34.90 Bogdan
 37.06 TcubesAK
 37.09 Kenneth Svendson
 38.51 AlphaSheep
 45.84 mafergut
 47.89 h2f
 49.57 Now3852
 50.26 CyanSandwich
 1:04.34 kbrune
 1:37.02 RyuKagamine
 2:06.43 One Wheel
*3x3 with feet*(2)

 1:18.63 Kenneth Svendson
 1:35.08 Torch
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(13)

 3.13 WACWCA
 10.58 the super cuber
 17.74 EminentCuber
 19.49 EDDDY
 25.43 h2f
 26.69 MatsBergsten
 30.60 TcubesAK
 32.77 Torch
 33.71 Now3852
 35.08 Bogdan
 44.62 kbrune
 46.46 FastCubeMaster
 DNF cuberkid10
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(9)

 35.56 the super cuber
 41.96 Mark Boyanowski
 1:13.29 EDDDY
 1:16.20 MatsBergsten
 1:32.77 Deri Nata Wijaya
 4:06.29 Bogdan
 4:08.67 Now3852
 DNF Torch
 DNF h2f
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(4)

 5:22.02 MatsBergsten
 7:17.13 EDDDY
10:37.32 Torch
 DNF h2f
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(1)

13:12.12 MatsBergsten
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(1)

29:56.78 MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(5)

11/15 (60:00)  Deri Nata Wijaya
8/10 (56:42)  MatsBergsten
20/35 (44:52)  kameron9291
1/2 ( 6:14)  h2f
1/3 (27:47)  kbrune
*3x3 Match the scramble*(6)

 58.34 G2013
 1:15.21 EDDDY
 2:02.25 TcubesAK
 2:05.85 Now3852
 DNF Torch
 DNF kbrune
*2-3-4 Relay*(20)

 54.79 cuberkid10
 1:01.25 Jbacboy
 1:05.83 Torch
 1:11.06 G2013
 1:16.37 PDT
 1:16.60 the super cuber
 1:21.87 FastCubeMaster
 1:33.95 kameron9291
 1:39.75 Now3852
 1:40.09 azaryabednego
 1:44.80 Kenneth Svendson
 1:49.20 Bogdan
 2:06.07 h2f
 2:14.23 kbrune
 2:59.56 Shaky Hands
 3:09.22 Dr.Knockers
 3:18.26 RyuKagamine
 3:52.13 One Wheel
 4:49.62 MatsBergsten
 DNF TcubesAK
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(14)

 2:19.06 cuberkid10
 2:46.61 Jbacboy
 3:12.40 Torch
 4:24.90 Kenneth Svendson
 4:39.14 Bogdan
 4:48.25 TcubesAK
 5:09.17 kbrune
 5:30.14 Now3852
 5:45.16 h2f
 6:18.12 Dr.Knockers
 7:03.09 Shaky Hands
 7:06.62 RyuKagamine
 8:03.24 MatsBergsten
 9:05.41 One Wheel
*Skewb*(17)

 4.22 Jbacboy
 5.11 TcubesAK
 6.93 cuberkid10
 7.13 EDDDY
 7.61 AlphaSheep
 8.96 asacuber
 9.45 Torch
 10.24 FastCubeMaster
 10.65 Ordway Persyn
 10.85 CyanSandwich
 11.50 Bogdan
 13.76 h2f
 14.66 muchacho
 23.08 kbrune
 27.15 MatsBergsten
 28.31 Now3852
 48.91 RyuKagamine
*Clock*(3)

 14.85 pyr14
 17.34 Torch
 33.17 Shaky Hands
*Pyraminx*(21)

 3.24 kameron9291
 5.59 pyr14
 5.66 cuberkid10
 5.82 the super cuber
 6.06 FastCubeMaster
 6.11 TcubesAK
 6.40 Torch
 7.25 MFCuber
 9.34 Ordway Persyn
 11.05 asacuber
 11.51 CyanSandwich
 12.37 EminentCuber
 12.50 Jbacboy
 12.86 AlphaSheep
 13.12 joeydunn22
 13.41 GhostBear53
 13.67 kbrune
 14.57 Now3852
 16.66 Dr.Knockers
 23.57 RyuKagamine
 31.48 MatsBergsten
*Megaminx*(9)

 1:36.11 Mark Boyanowski
 1:52.69 Torch
 2:05.52 Dene
 2:54.94 TcubesAK
 2:56.57 Bogdan
 3:20.90 Selkie
 3:40.63 mafergut
 5:12.28 kbrune
 5:59.06 RyuKagamine
*Square-1*(12)

 13.57 Raptor56
 15.94 EDDDY
 17.86 the super cuber
 19.23 cuberkid10
 26.78 Tx789
 29.24 Torch
 29.57 pyr14
 38.63 Jbacboy
 38.88 Mark Boyanowski
 39.02 FastCubeMaster
 41.32 Bogdan
 3:28.83 Now3852
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(15)

28 Mark Boyanowski
36 Torch
36 CyanSandwich
37 AlphaSheep
37 h2f
38 Bogdan
42 One Wheel
44 Jbacboy
44 arbivara
47 Now3852
47 kbrune
51 muchacho
57 TcubesAK
62 RyuKagamine
71 Shaky Hands

*Contest results*

323 Torch
274 cuberkid10
252 Jbacboy
211 TcubesAK
209 EDDDY
200 FastCubeMaster
193 Bogdan
182 Mark Boyanowski
178 Now3852
158 kameron9291
155 h2f
152 kbrune
141 Dene
140 Kenneth Svendson
140 G2013
130 CyanSandwich
125 MatsBergsten
113 PDT
112 AlphaSheep
104 the super cuber
95 asacuber
93 RyuKagamine
91 Ordway Persyn
89 azaryabednego
88 mafergut
85 earth2dan
73 Lapinsavant
72 Isaac Lai
71 Shaky Hands
70 DanpHan
65 MFCuber
65 Dr.Knockers
63 Deri Nata Wijaya
61 WACWCA
56 LostGent
55 pyr14
54 Tx789
49 One Wheel
46 evileli
45 PurpleBanana
45 muchacho
44 MarcelP
43 jasseri
40 typeman5
34 EminentCuber
34 pantu2000
33 JoshuaStacker
31 joeydunn22
30 GhostBear53
28 arbivara
27 Selkie
27 rhaxx
21 OLLiver
17 rishirs321
16 Raptor56
7 Pragitya


----------

